# Looking for Any Moss



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

I just came with this idea of wanting to start a moss aquarium. I want to see if any of you have some moss for sale/ trade. I'm looking for any kind of moss for any amount.  Lmk


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I have java moss,and I think some x-mas moss what plants could you trade for it?


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

How much are you needing?


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm currently looking for flame moss, peacock moss, and some other types of moss beside java and christmas. and i need to get started. about 5-6 golf ball portions of each.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I do have those species but I don't have the quantity you want. Next club meeting, I can share some with you to get you started at least.


----------

